# Upgrading Saragosa 5K - 10K F



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Saw this on 360 Tuna, posted by Capt Larry.

http://360tuna.com/index.php?/topic...ragosa-5000-10000f-with-x-ship-style-bearing/


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

ordered those bearings for my gosa 10000s over a month ago. they're still back ordered. figured might as well drop them in when i tear them down for maintenance.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.vxb.com/ballbearings.html?gclid=CJH37r69uLsCFQ1yQgod6j4AZw

http://www.bocabearings.com/default.aspx

These are my go to bearing places.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can measure the bearings and post here I might have them. I have done this for customers but I didn't write down the bearing dimensions.


----------

